# problème clavier muet



## malo grebel (11 Juin 2008)

j'ai un clavier bluetooth qui est muet ..l'ordi (imac) le détecte mais les touches ne commandent rien....qui peut m'aider???


----------



## beaunois (11 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 
je n'utilise que que le clavier filaire livré avec les I mac alu.
Peut être en allant dans les préférences système et en allant vers les options bluethoot
Il me semble qu'il y à des choix à opérer avant ou après la reconnaissance du matériel.
Désolé de ne pas être plus utile.


----------

